# When did your preemie first smile?



## ButtonJessie

Hi Girls,

I was wondering, do milestones like smiling etc tend to go by actual or corrected age?

My daughter was only 5 weeks premature, but I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect as far as these very early milestones go.

Obviously I know that every baby is different, so I thought maybe the best way to get an idea would be to ask; when did YOUR preemie first smile? :flower:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Jess was 4 weeks early and smiled at 6 weeks


----------



## AP

about 12 weeks corrected age (so about 24 weeks) :blush:


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo was 16 weeks (4 weeks corrected) xx


----------



## Fiestagal

Connor smiled at 10 weeks actual, he was 5 weeks early.


----------



## chelle7

Isabelle smiled at 6 weeks and she was 6 weeks early


----------



## mummy3

My 35 weekers smiled at about 10 weeks, so 5 corrected. My 33 weeker smiled slightly earlier tho. All babies are different but generally your 35 weeker will be caught up by 1:flower:


----------

